# Not being notified of new messages



## johnL

A while back, I notified Mike Kellogg that I am sometimes not notified when there is a new response in a thread that I am subscribed to. I receive notifications about half the time. Apparently I am the only one who has experienced it, but I wonder if it's happening to people, and they just aren't aware of it. (Why go back and look at a thread if you don't have a reason to think there's been new activity? The only reason I've done it is because I've asked a question, thought no one was responding, and gone back to check _just to be sure_.)

I use the French and Russian forums, and it happens in both of them. The most recent example was today. The forum shows my most recent visit was March 2nd, and my thead in the Russian forum had 2 new responses since then, but I wasn't notified.

If this is happening to anyone else, please let Mike know. He can't fix it if he doesn't know that it's happening.


----------



## zebedee

Hi John,

Just wondering, do you use the User Control Panel at all? You can find it at the top left-hand corner of the screen in the dark-blue strip at the top of the page, next to the FAQ.

I'm asking because if you click there you'll be taken to a page with a list of all the threads you've participated in, and the ones with new answers you haven't read yet are all in *bold. *

It's a much more practical way of keeping tabs on any new answers to your threads than notification.

Just an idea...

cheers,
zeb


----------



## You little ripper!

I asked about this recently and am still having problems with it. They don't even show up in the list of subscriptions. It seems to be quite erratic but generally there will always be some missing every time I check.


----------



## johnL

Hi, zeb.
Your suggestion sounded like a good idea until I read Charles' post. 
Maybe we'll get some other good suggestions; I'm sure glad to know I'm not the only one!

John


----------



## mkellogg

JohnL,

The way it  is supposed to work when you have "immediate notification" turned on, is that it notifies you of the FIRST response to subscribed threads, and no more responses till you visit the forums again.  I'm not sure if that is what you are seeing or not...

Mike


----------



## johnL

mkellogg said:
			
		

> JohnL,
> 
> The way it  is supposed to work when you have "immediate notification" turned on, is that it notifies you of the FIRST response to subscribed threads, and no more responses till you visit the forums again.  I'm not sure if that is what you are seeing or not...
> 
> Mike


Hi, Mike.
thanks for the response. I'm aware of how it's supposed to work, and that certainly is the best way to do it. But what I'm seeing is that I'm not being notified when posts are made since my previous visit (and log-in). The best example is the one I gave in my initial post in this thread: I logged in on March 4, and the forum showed my last visit to be March 2. But there were 2 posts in one my threads in the Russian forum (one on March 3 and one earlier on March 4) and I wasn't notified of either one of them.

Other times, I get the email just fine; like I got the one advising me of your post. It seems to be random.

I also figure the forum can't really have any way of knowing I'm here if I don't log in, so I make sure to do that if I'm watching some threads, even if I don't post.

Let me know if I can provide any other info.

John


----------



## Kelly B

Is it possible that your security software is cleaning out your cookie file? (if that is a stupid suggestion I'll just slink quietly off, since I don't know much about it.)


----------



## mkellogg

john,

I'll keep an eye out for this type of problem in case more people report it or I can figure it out.  Right now you and Charles are the only people reporting the problem.  I still think that something (like a web accelerator) is following the unsubscribe link in the emails to you.


----------



## johnL

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I still think that something (like a web accelerator) is following the unsubscribe link in the emails to you.


Mike, I'm not sure what you mean about the unsubscribe link. But I'm not being unsubscribed from the threads; if a thread runs long enough, I'll get other notification emails. It's just like it forgets sometimes! 

Kelly, I don't know if that's a dumb idea or not, but I do know my security software doesn't erase cookies without my telling it to. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## You little ripper!

I've not been notified of any of the above posts because of this problem. I just suddenly remembered that I had posted in this thread and that's the only reason that I'm back again. 
Mike, I've noticed that with the list of subscriptions it will tell me whether I have had _instant notification_ and whether there has been _no notification_ when it does actually list a post in that section. Sometimes there are posts which are not even included there.
I've actually turned off the _ask to be notified box_ and I'll turn it on again later and see if that does anything.


----------



## foucrazyfoucrazy

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Right now you and Charles are the only people reporting the problem.


 
I occasionally have this problem, also.


----------



## You little ripper!

The problem seems to have sorted itself out since I turned the _Instant notification_ off and then turned it back on a few hours later. Has anyone else tried doing that, and has it been fixed, or is it something else that has corrected the problem?


----------



## johnL

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> The problem seems to have sorted itself out since I turned the _Instant notification_ off and then turned it back on a few hours later. Has anyone else tried doing that, and has it been fixed, or is it something else that has corrected the problem?


Hard for me to say, because the problem is intermittent, and I haven't been on the forum much lately. (Been sick.) But I'll try it.


----------

